
Create an Amazon S3 Image Processing Pipeline - felix_thursday
http://blog.algorithmia.com/2016/06/amazon-s3-image-processing-pipeline-python/
======
tobz
Interesting that the main algorithm mentioned -- SmartThumbnail -- is supposed
to center the picture around detected faces but their example output is
clearly not centered.

~~~
doppenhe
this was a mistake in the description of the algorithm. The algorithm is
intended to not cut off faces/main objects while preserving the ratios of the
image. We have contacted the author to update the description. Thanks.

